# Wurm dringt in Systeme der britischen Armee ein



## Newsfeed (21 Januar 2009)

Ob es sich um den Windows-Wurm Conficker handelt, ist unklar. Betroffen sind Basen der Royal Air Force (RAF), der Armee sowie Schiffe der Royal Navy.

Weiterlesen...


----------

